# Raising Girls That Pimps and Thugs will Hate



## zipperhead_cop (8 Mar 2007)

A friend of mine sent me this article, and I think it is bang on.  So often I see what happens to ill raised girls and how they conduct themselves.   

Raising Girls That Pimps and Thugs will Hate

Written by Doug Giles

I was channel surfing the other day when I landed on an idiotic Reggaeton music video. It was your emblematic Stooge-a-Palooza reel. 

The scene was typical: the "musicians" and their homies were wearing T-shirts that would be too large for Sasquatch, they sported baseball caps pull downed over their ears like some Fat Albert character. In addition, they all had the prerequisite teeth "grill" needed now to be in The Cult of the Absurd. 

Along with the above, these hoodlums donned the Dennis Rodman multi-necklace starter kit, cubic zirconium earrings and, of course, tennis bracelets. Y'know, nothing screams, "I'm a bad ass" more than stud earrings and costume jewelry. 

With all their bracelets and necklaces in place, the creative geniuses launched into waving their 96-oz. beer bottles in the air like they just don't care as they rapped/"sang"/spoke their song (?) so fast they made an espresso'd-up Joe Pesci sound like a groggy Slingblade. 

The thing that floored me was not the musical gruel these dasypygals peddled, but all the gorgeous girls that were a part of the helix-missing miscreants' music video. 

Yeah, dozens of beautiful teens and twenty-something girls were wearing Victoria Secret boy shorts and tiny tube tops as they writhed on the ground and upon the hoods of cars as these "artists" poured beer on them, slapped their butts and simulated sex acts with somebody's daughter. Which left me thinking, "Where the heck are these girls' parents?" In particular, where are their dads? 

Father, if your daughter is doing extra work on soft porn music videos, or posting sex pics on mySpace.com, or bearing it all for a Girls Gone Wild DVD, or inflating their chests to ocean buoy size proportions to appeal to the most appalling, pusillanimous pigs on the planet, then you have clearly not done your job as a father. 

Hey sperm donor—if you bring a little girl into this world, then it is your job to make certain she's grounded. That's right, Pappy . . . you are the principal player in keeping your young woman from being the next Anna Nicole Smith. 

I've got two daughters. One is about to go to college, and the other just turned 15. When these little female charges popped out of their mommy's belly several years ago, I felt this thing called "responsibility" hit me like a nun chuck regarding their upbringing. 

I didn't sluff off my role in their lives onto my wife, my church, government schools, day care, a nanny, other relatives, TV, Sesame Street, or "the village" to fill my boots. I, along with my lovely wife, got them here, and dammit, it's our job—especially my job as Alpha male of the Giles castle—to set them up internally and externally for greatness. 

Living in Miami I knew that I would have to pony up and be a major player in their lives if they were going to escape being part of the local teen fart cloud; I would have to instill principles in them in order to keep them from teenage wasteland. In other words, I'm going to have to be a dad in the traditional sense of the word. Isn't that weird? 

Having been pretty successful, heretofore, with the upbringing of my righteous and rowdy girls, here and now I will unveil my secret recipe for raising my zesty señoritas. 

1. Teach Them How to Fight. 

2. Teach Them How to Shoot Guns. 

3. Teach Them How Sense BS. 

4. Teach Them How to Rebel. 

5. Teach Them How to Be Classy (That's mostly my wife's job.) 

6. Teach Them to Despise Anti-Intellectualism. 

7. Teach Them to Be Visionaries. 

8. Teach Them How to Party. 

9. Teach Them the Value of Hard Work. 

10. Teach Them the Importance of Traditional Convictions. 

Here's numero uno on my to-do list for raising girls that pimps and thugs will hate: 


1. *Teach Them How to Fight. * 
With etiquette having flown out the window a solid 20 years ago and our neighborhoods now seeing perverts and pedophiles a plenty, young and old men are now extremely embolden to be groping, brutish and offensive horn dogs. 

Since I would never ever want my darlings to be at the mercy of one these palm pilots, I have made certain that my girls know how to severely disable a bad guy and, if need be, kill him. Not even out of their teens, both my daughters are Gracie Jui Jitsu assistant instructors and have extensive training with knives and guns, both in using and removing them from idiots who might have to die in order to learn something. That's what I call, "Girl Power." 

2. *Teach Them How to Shoot Guns.* 
With demoniacs now boldly going into Amish Schools and shooting innocent little girls, and with insane, should-be-dead-and-roasting-in-hell perverts and pedophiles prowling our parks and picking on our chicks, I'm a zealous advocate for women getting packed, stacked and ready to whack. 

Fathers, I wouldn't have your girl learn how to just barely use a weapon; I would be aiming for her to be able to emulate Angelina Jolie's character in Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Yeah, I would teach her to be proficient in all forms of death dealing with all types of guns. 

My advice to you fathers when it comes to guns is: start them off early (10 years old) and slow. With a proper introduction, I've never met a girl who (once she got past an initial squeamishness) didn't absolutely positively love shooting guns. 

A mild .38 Special revolver, or a .380 automatic pistol plus a .22 rifle and a nice 20-gauge shotgun that fits her well (very important), is a good way to get the party started. A year of you and her regularly hammering targets down range should set her up to be a girl no one wants to get PO'ed. 

Finally, make sure she gets a "concealed weapons" permit as soon as she can. Remember Dad, the toe tag belongs on the assailant, not your young lady. 

 3. *Teach Them How to Sense BS*. 
Princeton Philosophy professor Harry Frankfurt states, "One of the most salient features of our culture is that there is so much bullsh*t." Call it non-sense, truth bending, reality styling, Mark Foley-itus, mendacity, Air America or whatever, you do not need to be the coldest beer in the fridge to recognize that lies, hype and spin are now seeing more action than Bill Clinton would at the Hooters in Little Rock. Now granted, most gobbledygook is harmless. However, some BS is disastrous. Case in point: the amorous, nauseous oozings that a Joran Van der Sloot excreted, and that were, unfortunately, bought by Natalie Holloway. Not discerning this Dutch dillweed's depravity cost Natalie her life. 

Speaking of Natalie and bad dates: Girls, if 'red flags' start going off in your head, your skin begins to crawl up your arm and your gut revolts against your eyes and ears—then you might want to pay attention to what your body and your intuition are telling you. 

Yes, your sixth sense is trying to tell you there is something awry with Mr. Nice Guy. Don't blow off this in-house salvo; rather, get well acquainted with your internal ticker. It'll help you see through the veil of crap most bad guys live behind. 

4. *Teach Them How to Rebel*. 
Dad, having a girl with a well whetted BS detector is not enough. Sometimes, when the twaddle is egregious, you've got to teach your little darling to revolt against the purveyors of it. I think the greatest need for rebels with a cause is within the homes of families who have traditional American values. Most families of faith are simply way too nice. 

Nice dad, if you're going to send your daughter to a state run university, then you've got to teach your lass to not just sit there in class being a good girl and taking whatever the secular "progressives" shove down her throat. You must teach to her to deftly defy defunct dogmas and not turn a blonde eye to bad ideas. 

Yeah, traditional father, teach your girl to feel proud and comfortable with not being a communist, with believing in God, with our nation's spiritual heritage and with not having her genitals turned into a campus Jiffy Lube. 

5.* Teach Them How to Be Classy * (That's mostly my wife's job.) 
Look, I'm all for girls being Tom-boy rough around the edges. I like an earthy woman. My youngest daughter can burp so loud that it shakes a whole restaurant. It is quite amazing. That said, dad, keep your girls from being as gross as men are allowed to be. Men are supposed to be semi-vile beasts. Not you ladies. 

Girls have now been liberated to be just as vulgar as men are. Girls, don't try to be as base as us. We suck. It's the feminine difference that keeps us in line. Your grace and mystery keep us in balance. Therefore, be prettier, daintier and more honorable—and we'll conquer the planet for you. By being elegant and tasteful, you give us a reason to clip our braidable nose hairs, to learn which fork to use at dinner and to stop scratching our polyps when we're in public. Let your girl know, however, that not being a gross, rowdy and disgusting slut might cause her to not get invited to every keg party. But she shouldn't sweat it, because her tastefulness will cause her to excel in life and land her a worthy man. 

6. *Teach Them to Despise Anti-Intellectualism*.
The Beatles are credited with mainstreaming drugs more quickly than anyone else within the West. I credit Paris Hilton and the rest of her lockstep, anti-intellectual, ogling ilk for making it cool to be a credulous clod. Young girl, listen: Paris can afford to own dumb. Paris is filthy rich and has a lot of lawyers retained. If you follow her moronic lead and stay daft, well . . . all I can say is, "I hope you like eating government cheese and living in a van down by the river." 

Dad, provide your girl with a killer library covering a variety of topics. Start with the easy to read version of the Bible. Then get her everything R.C. Sproul's written on Theology. After that, line the shelves with biographies of productive world shakers. Then get a good tome that overviews the major philosophers/philosophies. In addition, stack her shelves with world history books and the history of the West. Last but not least, stock the Classics. If you provide these pithy works and encourage your girl to imbibe deeply on them, I guarantee you won't have to worry about your daughter drinking bong water with Tara Reid while clubbing on South Beach. 

7. *Teach Them to Be Visionaries.* 
Teach your daughter to dream big and not to settle for personal, national, cultural or ecclesiastical mediocrity. Teach her, by faith, to see what is unseen and to work her disciplined butt off to achieve what she desires versus that which culture or others have prescribed for her. 

8. *Teach Them How to Party*. 
Teach your girls that if they go out partying, to be aware that lame guys with hackneyed existences have found ways around having to get a life before they try to get your girl. It is called, as you all know, date rape drugs. With the advent of roofies and ecstasy, losers are able to work around a girl's brain and body (if they can lace your drink) by getting you so smashed that you throw off any inhibitions (or go unconscious) so they can try their ham-fisted moves on you. So, to avoid being French kissed, raped, impregnated, kidnapped or murdered by these slugs: 

1. Don't take a drink from a stranger. Receive your drink only, only, from the bartender; watch him make it, and then have him hand it directly to you. 

2. Don't leave your drink lying around where Goofy can drop a roofie in it. 

3. Don't party with brain-dead buddies. Hang out with friends who keep their wits about them when they're having a good time, who will not let you leave with three local peons or get ridiculously wasted, who have well-honed BS detectors and who will not let you get behind the wheel of your 330I if you've had seven shots of Cabo Wabo. 

9. *Teach Them the Value of Hard Work.* 
Tell your daughter and show her by example that the harder she works, the luckier she'll get. Make sure she doesn't have an entitlement mentality towards you, a sugar daddy, church or our government. 

10. *Teach Them the Importance of Traditional Convictions*. 
You do not have to be a tongue talkin', "on fire," Pentecostal father to teach your little girl the importance of faith in God, how to pray and the value of biblical values. This often ridiculed biblical infrastructure just happens to be a major part of why the west is the best. And dad, don't pass spiritual training off to your wife. She's only part of your girl's spiritual picture. 

Pretty straight forward stuff.  Gonna find out how it works for myself.


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

I like your title .

Maybe more comments after I finish to read that... short article   !

Add: Liked it, fine article in this March 8 day 
        So, how old is your girl ?


----------



## Hot Lips (8 Mar 2007)

+1

Well that's pretty much how my dad influenced my life Zipperhead...and I am so glad he did...it helped me take the world by storm...especially when I was a teenager.
I was lucky to have one of the best dads a girl could have.

HL


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Mar 2007)

I think there's one major thing missing there- Teach them self-respect.  all that other stuff is fine, but without self-respect what good will it do?  The reason some girls get involved with crap is because they are the ones seriously lacking in that department.


----------



## career_radio-checker (8 Mar 2007)

This is not intended to be confrontational... but,
could someone tell me how us "secular progressives" might be better to raise our children?


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

He forgets to mention discipline. Another biggie, that a heck of a lot of parents don't use these days when their daughters (and sons for that matter) _forget_ those rules. A little bit of honest-to-goodness discipline can go a long way too.


----------



## orange.paint (8 Mar 2007)

Lucky I had a boy,this time.
However my friend had a little girl a while back and we stumbled onto the whole cute daughter on a army base conversation.

His response:

"I'm going to convince her from a very early age that NO ONE is good enough.And slowly turn her into the girls that made me settle for her uglier friend."

Good plan I thought.


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Mar 2007)

I was spanked as a kid and I turned out ok.... I think?


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

"Settle for the uglier friend??"

That bothers me. That's actually the whole building block for the article below. Girls need to get some self-respect, and refuse to feel like they have to have someone "settle" for them, and get over feeling that they have to perform visually in order to suceed regardless of whether they are considered hot...or not by the male masses.

I guess the real question is...who is more beautiful? The gorgeous trollop grinding away with some asshat on the stage who only respects her facial (and bodily measurement) characteristics OR the girl who's got respect for herself and is truely comfortable in her own skin? Sadly, from my personal observations of 11 & 12 year old girls hanging around my house these days, being comfortable in their own skin seems to be a slipping art-form these days.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2007)

I am teaching my daughter to be loving, kind to small animals and to be able to KICK ASS!!!!!!!!

and shoot a gun!!  ;D


----------



## GAP (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> being comfortable in their own skin seems to be a slipping art-form these days.



That one issue probably accounts for 80% of the dumb actions taken by both girls and boys these days (probably wasn't any different in other generations, just different focus).  Maturity is exactly that....being comfortable in who and what you are.


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Mar 2007)

You could apply most of those to your boys as well. Also, for boys, teach them to treat women as they would treat their mother. (And if they know what's good for them it had better be like mom is the queen!)


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> You could apply most of those to your boys as well. Also, for boys, teach them to treat women as they would treat their mother. (And if they know what's good for them it had better be like mom is the queen!)



ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

Roy, Gap, 2 Cdo,

Any of you gentlemen have a circa 12 year old son (or grandson raised the same way) you're willing to enter into an arranged marriage with my daughter??  ;D

It's either that or she'll be a spinster as dad has her grounded until she's 30.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Roy, Gap, 2 Cdo,
> 
> Any of you gentlemen have a circa 12 year old son (or grandson raised the same way) you're willing to enter into an arranged marriage with my daughter??  ;D
> 
> It's either that or she'll be a spinster as dad has her grounded until she's 30.



Actually - my boys are (let me think), 25, 23, and 21.  None of them are married - maybe by the time your daughter is 30, one of them will be ready!!


----------



## R.O.S (8 Mar 2007)

I say you cannot be to hard on your daughters... as they may hate you for it and just rebel against you. You cannot lock them out of the world... because lets face it, it just makes things worse. I say scare the living $hit of all the boyfriends she may have. Let her date, just make sure you are cleaning you're gun or sharpening your knife while having a NICE conversation with the guy (or do the Bad Boys 2 thing).   ;D


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2007)

I think maturity is the biggest factor. Teach them from a young age that they are responsible for their actions and that they will suffer consequences. I'm not a parent, but I did spend high school helping to raise 3 younger siblings so Mom could work a lot. Mom taught me that I am special and important, and I should never let anyone make me feel any different. Girls these days REALLY need to have more respect for themselves and stop spending so much time worrying about how they look. I was taught that my intelligence and maturity are my best characteristics, and I feel that more girls should look at themselves that way. Sure I still like to take care of myself esthetically, but my brain and values have gotten me through the adversity I have faced in life, not whether I am attractive or not.


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

And in all fairness to the boys, I realize that they go through the same thing.

I have a 13 year old son (14 this month...) who's been going out with Emily for a year now. He still can't believe that _she_ would go out with _him_. I tell him that we taught him well, and her parents taught her well.

But it seems to be more pronounced and admitted amongst the girls. During sleep-overs I overhear comments like, "I'm so glad the boys aren't here so we don't have to brush our hair and wear our skinny jeans." I always make sure I step in and add my 2 cents worth to the girls.


----------



## muffin (8 Mar 2007)

My six year old daughter told me last week - that she no longer wants two peice bathing suits. She says if they don't fit just right, then they make her belly stick out a little and she doesn't like how it looks. 

She is SIX! Wha... BELLY?!?! How it LOOKS! 

When I was six - I remember thinking .. man these courderoy pants are warm! Not.. geeze they make a swisshing sound when I walk - better work on those thighs.

I had to stop myself from breaking the TV and deciding to homeschool right there ... when it hit me - that was something I HAD SAID before - and she had overheard me.

So remember - you can preach at your kids and teach them all the right things... but if you don't believe it and live it yourself - neither will they. 

... Now to go get _MY_ attitude adjusted....


----------



## gaspasser (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Roy, Gap, 2 Cdo,
> 
> Any of you gentlemen have a circa 12 year old son (or grandson raised the same way) you're willing to enter into an arranged marriage with my daughter??  ;D
> 
> It's either that or she'll be a spinster as dad has her grounded until she's 30.


Also forgot to add, self motivation.  Without which none of the |rules| are worth a darn.  Self dicipline, self respect, and self motivation will get any "good girl" or boy to a rightful and mature age.  Sometimes the problem with todays kids, and I'm not condoning corporal punishment that we got as kids, is that they've never felt the back of dad's hand when they backtalk thier mother.  My boys know that they can tell me to go pound it, but the minute they disrespect MOM they're done for.  So far my boys have good heads on their shoulders.  Can it be said that girls (and boys) will allow themselves to be treated the way they saw thier moms treated?  If dad was an arse and mom let him, then they will learn what they see.
Librarian, my youngest is 14, knows the value of work, is self motivated to get himself out the door for school, treats his mom like a queen, does chores around the house, can cook!  Interested?   ;D   My boys will be like me, they will make good "wives" someday.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2007)

When you have a boy, you only have one prick to worry about, but when you have a girl, you got every prick in the world to worry about!!!


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Mar 2007)

Note to self- never have children.  Oi.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Mar 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> When you have a boy, you only have one prick to worry about, but when you have a girl, you got every prick in the world to worry about!!!


..lucky me I have only two to worry about...but then again, having a girl would be a good reason to go buy a gun??!! ;D
   "So, son!, you going on a date with my daughter and you'll be back when?"    _{wipe-wipe, pull thru-check barrel for cleanliness}_
   "Uumm, sir! (with scratchy-breaking-boys voice)  whenever you say is a good time to be back, SIR!"

 ;D


----------



## rz350 (8 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the "tips"  but the real the west is the best is because I am not forced to have to teach or abide by, any non secular law. (see tip number 10 )

So thanks for your "great' advice, but should I have a child, I will not force any religion upon them...I will leave that for places like Iran.

and I think self respect and self discipline, is much more important then anything else. Discipline is okay, but self discipline is better. What happens when daddy/mommy/big sis/the police/the RSM is not around t enforce discipline? You must have your own internal discipline, and its them times when you are most vulnerable.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2007)

Somebody asked if I would let my daughter get a tattoo, I said yes:

On her tummy: "No Trespassing!"

On her back: "My daddy owns a gun"

 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## manhole (8 Mar 2007)

Note to muskrat89:   I hope you are reading and heeding!


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> ...and I think self respect and self discipline, is much more important then anything else. Discipline is okay, but self discipline is better. What happens when daddy/mommy/big sis/the police/the RSM is not around t enforce discipline? You must have your own internal discipline, and its them times when you are most vulnerable.



Self discipline can only be learned by having outside discipline imposed.  Once the logic of discipline kicks in - self-discipline happens, not until then.

This is why young recruits are subject to MUCH more discipline than, say, old Warrant Officers.  The old Warrants have self-discipline, they don't NEED to have it imposed anymore.

You need to discipline your children (and don't mistake the term "discipline" as a synonym for "corporal punishment" - that may be accurate in SOME cases, but not ALL) - once they've grasped the essentials of that discipline (read acceptable code of conduct, realization of their RESPONSIBILITIES, as well as their RIGHTS), self-discipline is possible and should be nurtured.

I've been there rz350, and I've given the nation three citizens that ROCK.  Your profile suggest that you HAVEN'T - in fact it suggests that you MAY still be in the process of gaining that self-discipline.

Good luck to you,

Roy


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2007)

discipline without care/love is worthless, the two must go together to be effective.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> discipline without care/love is worthless, the two must go together to be effective.



Absolutely agree.

Care/love NECESSITATES discipline.  "Discipline" without love equals punishment.  (A whole OTHER subject).


----------



## riggermade (8 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I think maturity is the biggest factor. Teach them from a young age that they are responsible for their actions and that they will suffer consequences. I'm not a parent, but I did spend high school helping to raise 3 younger siblings so Mom could work a lot. Mom taught me that I am special and important, and I should never let anyone make me feel any different. Girls these days REALLY need to have more respect for themselves and stop spending so much time worrying about how they look. I was taught that my intelligence and maturity are my best characteristics, and I feel that more girls should look at themselves that way. Sure I still like to take care of myself esthetically, but my brain and values have gotten me through the adversity I have faced in life, not whether I am attractive or not.



Pea

I have to agree with you...my daughter is seven and is already dealing with the how you look deal...self respect is one of the biggest things you can teach your kids and that they can be individuals...dealing with others is a whole other problem and when my daughter tells me so and so said something all I have to do is look at the parents and see where it is coming from....my wife and I are always complimented on how respectful our kids are and how caring they are


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Mar 2007)

I think the self respect/self discipline concepts would kind of end up instilled if one were to follow the steps the author was referring to.  
I don't think the _literal_ steps are the point.  The idea is that a father's influence on a young lady is one of the greatest barometers as to how she relates to men in the future.  I think a well balanced regimen of kissing and kicking their asses will work out (don't take that as too literal, either).


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I think the self respect/self discipline concepts would kind of end up instilled if one were to follow the steps the author was referring to.
> I don't think the _literal_ steps are the point.  The idea is that a father's influence on a young lady is one of the greatest barometers at to how she relates to men in the future.  I think a well balanced regimen of kissing and kicking their asses will work out (don't take that as too literal, either).



I think you've captured the essentials there, zipperhead_cop.  

Although I don't have any daughters (looking forward to Grand-daughters one day, though), and I'm therefore not an SME - I think raising PEOPLE is a similar experience - no matter which gender we may be speaking of.

From discipline grows self-discipline, from respect grows self-respect - you need to love and care for them - and that love and care entails thoughts for how they're going to handle the world without you (as they inevitably will) - you need to equip them to handle that world out there - it needn't be a scary place.

I guess what I'm trying to say is this:  the children I've enjoyed over the years (including my own - and my current neighbours - amongst others) have been children who were respectful, and disciplined.  I've watched many of these children (including my own, amongst others - and I look forward to watching my neighbours) grow to adulthood.  I've watched them do STUPID things - that's a function of adolescence, and I've watched them pick themselves up, dust themselves off, and carry on to great lives.

The ONE thing these great kids had in common was caring/loving/DISCIPLINING parents.  Some of them never had corporal punishment (my own included - although they knew I would in a New York minute), some did - but ALL of the parents I'm thinking of demanded the best from their children - and they got it.  The children eventually came to demand the best of themselves - and they're getting it.

Some of these children ended up in law enforcement, some in the military, and some (including my own) in various civilian occupations.  The one thing they all have in common is that they are leaders in their chosen fields - they have self-discipline, and expect the same of their peers.  And it all leads back to discipline (with love).

The original posting on this thread is certainly a wonderful tool for making us think.  I don't personally agree with all the details - but I DO agree with the general thrust of the article.

Take care of yourselves (more importantly - take care of your children),


Roy


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2007)

I've just finished reading through all the posts. Wow!

I raised a son - he'll be 28 this summer, and I'm so proud of him! The 2 main influences in his young life were me, and his step-dad. To understand Dad's influence, you have to know that he came into ourlives when The Kid was 2. Dad's the only father he's ever known. I could teach him to be a class act in a lot of ways-dress properly, have good manners, respect his elders, etc. His dad taught him to be a man.

Dad taught him to respect me-only once the hard way! He taught him to fish, hunt, drive a car, dig a garden, level a step-all the guy things.

 We both worked at his self-worth and self respect.

Once, when he was a (rotten!) teenager he asked me why I was so hard on him. I think I'd grounded him for a goodly long time. I told him I  was being hard on him because I not only loved him - I liked him, and I want the rest of the world to like him. And I told him I'd continue to be hard on him till he learned to be hard on himself.

Now he's a man, and he's all I could wish him to be, and more! He treats his lady with respect, and she returns the attitude to him. He has a job that's hard work, and he loves it. He admires his lady's musical ability - and is learning from her, and she admires his artistic talent, encourages it-along with his dreams and plans. 

Over his grown-up years so far, he's had lunch with a member of our legislature, been to meetings in a boardroom, travelled half way across Canada chasing a dream, and its about to come true. He can get into any situation, and be comfortable. We appear to have done a great job!

The only thing he hasn't done that would please us is marry and make us grandparents - hopefully one day!!!


Hawk


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Mar 2007)

Maybe we need a thread that advises young men how not to emulate these clowns and treat women with respect too?

I say this not because it is International Women's Day but because I have three boys of my own... and they know that if they even THOUGHT of treating women as is seen in current pop culture, they would have one angry Momma Bear -- my 18 year old's nickname for me -- to contend with.  Moreover, they would also have to face the disappointment of their father and stepfather, both of whom set fine examples for them to develop into responsible young men.


----------



## rz350 (8 Mar 2007)

I did not need to be taught to treat *women * with respect, I was taught to treat *people * with respect, and last I checked, women are people. IMHO, they are the same as men, and should be treated the same.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Mar 2007)

Well, good for you.  But that isn't a universal truth.

** edited to remove the inadvertantly placed capitals and to finish the post.


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2007)

Well,  I also think there is an "image" that is popular with the young'uns that they feel they must "subscribe" to in order to fit in or be accepted.  The gangsta look is what seems to be the way they like to look.  You know the deal with the uberpants and the fake "bling" and don't forget the whole ball cap thing.  Me thinks that if these posers were in a REAL gang society...., I think they would probably wish they hadn't and the lifestyle isn't always what they portray in those videos.!  OP was a very good read .


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Mar 2007)

I am not sure that every young man wants to look like a gangsta or young woman a 'ho for the sake of fitting in.  I can attest to the fact that my boys didn't, nor did their friends of either sex.


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2007)

Let me make it clear that I didn't mean all  the kids.  But it is a fashion statement held by lots.


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2007)

I want to tell the gangsa twits "pull up your pants and turn your hat around-you look like an idiot!"

And i want to tell the girls with their bra straps hanging out what my mother told me if my strap was ACCIDENTLY showing "your bra isn't that clean missy"

When did it become alright to have your underwear showing or wear a slip as a dress/top???


Hawk


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Mar 2007)

I hear ya.  I guess what I find so curious is why do a bunch of middle class kids want to emulate gangsta culture?  What in god's name is so attractive about it???

(I am sure my parents said that on more than one occasion when I came home with my hair blue or green or purple too!)


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

Please tell me that girls aren't attracted to those punks who are now tucking their pants into the back of their socks...when did that become cool  ???


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> when did that become cool  ???



A few years ago, and some girls seem attracted to it!


----------



## ronnychoi (8 Mar 2007)

Dad, provide your girl with a killer library covering a variety of topics. Start with the easy to read version of the Bible. Then get her everything R.C. Sproul's written on Theology. After that, line the shelves with biographies of productive world shakers. Then get a good tome that overviews the major philosophers/philosophies. In addition, stack her shelves with world history books and the history of the West. Last but not least, stock the Classics. If you provide these pithy works and encourage your girl to imbibe deeply on them, I guarantee you won't have to worry about your daughter drinking bong water with Tara Reid while clubbing on South Beach



Best article I've read in years. I'm printing this off, laminating it, and giving it to my sister.

I mean, I was reading and writing reports on Cars, King Cobras, Texas Tornadoes, Napolean, Hitler, and Hiroshima in grades 1,2, and 3. I turned out great. Education is key to not being another dumb floozy and or groupy "living in a VHAAAN down by the RIVER"!


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Mar 2007)

"another dumb floozy"....

I rest my case.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Please tell me that girls aren't attracted to those punks who are now tucking their pants into the back of their socks...when did that become cool  ???



I suppose it became cool in the same way that "Beatle" haircuts became cool in the early sixties - or that long hair, bell-bottoms, and tie-dyed shirts became "cool" in the late sixties and early seventies.  Or even, how the word "cool" became "cool" during the same time frame - there is no explanation for what becomes "cool" - never has been, never will be.

What DOESN'T change, however, is the power of parents to instill self-respect (through discipline (with love)) in their children - allowing those children to make a passing nod at whatever is considered "cool", and carry on their merry way without becoming immersed in what that particular "cool" fashion symbolizes.  

In my own case in the '60s and '70s (as you might have guessed), I wore my tie-dyed t-shirts, "Che Guevara" hat, spouted my left-wing, bleeding heart dogma - but I never got deeply involved in the drug culture prevalent at the time.  In my son's case(s) - they never got involved in the "Brand Name" fashion craze prevalent in THEIR time (or the drug culture either - for that matter) - they had enough self confidence to see it for the shallow "fad" that it was (and is).

FWIW


Roy


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2007)

"shallow"


+ 1


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2007)

The Kid, thank goodness, wasn't a fad-follower. In fact he went out of his way to be anti-fad. The kids were wearing baseball caps-he refused to wear one, everyone was cutting their hair-he let his grow. It made him a wierdo in his high school, but he had a buddy just like him so it was okay.

He loves to read, and still reads everything he can get his hands on-classics and history, mostly.

Once he asked me what hippies were like. In that era I was in the Navy-I had no idea, exsept a vague description!


Hawk


----------



## brihard (9 Mar 2007)

Hah. Slight drift, but you guys will appreciate it. One afternoon, I'd been in at my drill hall (Cartier Square, Ottawa) working during the day, and was on my way home. Walking up the Mackenzie-King bridge, 50m shy of NDHQ, some skinny, strutting 'gangsta' kid was waking wnety meters ahead of me, going the same way- hat canted off in some weird angle, massive shirt too big for Chewbacca (and this kid was somewhat tall, very skinny), and colossal pants.

Suddenly, as if of their own free will, WHAM! His pants and boxers just drop and almost trip him up around his ankles. He freezes in shock as a gaggle of officers waiting for a bus outside NDHQ looked on with growing laughter, then he squatted down, yanked up the pants, and _bolted_ into the mall to get away. I almost fell over laughing. 

Gotta wonder how some of thsese fashions come about...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Gotta wonder how some of thsese fashions come about...



Police in Los Angeles started the baggy pant thing.  Pretty hard to be in a foot pursuit with your pants around your knees.


----------



## Seyek (9 Mar 2007)

I don't have any kids, heck, I'm only 18. But, I do work at my town's movie theatre, and with our town growing so rapidly over the past years, we now have a generous population of gangsta-wannabes. And, working at the movie theatre, I happen to run into just about every single one of them. One day, while standing at the doorstand (the little stand where we rip your tickets) I noticed a group of about 10 people, all probably like 15, waiting to sneak in (all the movies had started, and that's the point where I usually wander off to clean stuff and do misc jobs around the building) so I decided to wait so I could bust them and kick them out (funnest part of the job by far). So, the kids come over and sit down at the tables that are just by the doorstand. After a little while, I guess the 'leader' of the group (with baggy pants, sideways hat, etc) offers me $5 to let them all in. I said $5 from each of them, so one kid decides to offer me $4. Feeling that they needed a significantly improved edcuation, I spent fifteen minutes lecturing them on how to bribe people, and on the art of negotiation (specifically, you don't make an offer, then decrease the offer). After another ten minutes, the leader tries again, this time, he says one of the girls will give me lap dance. Needless to say, I was kinda shocked as I would never treat another girl (much less a friend, as I assume they were) like that. I figured he was joking, he wasn't. So, I proceeded to give another lecture, this time as to why she needs better friends, etc etc. I doubt my lecture accomplished much, but I figured it was better than nothing.


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Mar 2007)

You booted them out afterwards, didn't you?


----------



## GAP (9 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> You booted them out afterwards, didn't you?



Strange....he didn't say...did he?  Hmmmm....


----------



## Seyek (9 Mar 2007)

Sadly, no. They went over to the machines and bought tickets. Manager didn't have a problem so long as they paid.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Mar 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I suppose it became cool in the same way that "Beatle" haircuts became cool in the early sixties - or that long hair, bell-bottoms, and tie-dyed shirts became "cool" in the late sixties and early seventies.  Or even, how the word "cool" became "cool" during the same time frame - there is no explanation for what becomes "cool" - never has been, never will be.




In all honesty, it's not supposed to be a cool thing to wear theses type of clothes. Originally, people wore them cuz they were poor and had to wear hand me downs that were too big. I guess they suddenly turned fashionable. I also know people like em cause they're comfy.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Mar 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> In all honesty, it's not supposed to be a cool thing to wear theses type of clothes. Originally, people wore them cuz they were poor and had to wear hand me downs that were too big. I guess they suddenly turned fashionable. I also know people like em cause they're comfy.



No doubt you're right.  There was a time when blue jeans were a "working man's" attire as well - how that clothing came to be co-opted and accepted as everyday wear (and "kewl" in the '60s) is beyond me.

Fashion is a mystery to me - and seeing as how I'm not all that interested in it, will probably remain so.

Roy


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Mar 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> In all honesty, it's not supposed to be a cool thing to wear theses type of clothes. Originally, people wore them cuz they were poor and had to wear hand me downs that were too big. I guess they suddenly turned fashionable. I also know people like em cause they're comfy.



They are also useful to concel guns and other weapons.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Mar 2007)

True, and they also make good bed sheets. jk


----------



## naturalysam (13 Mar 2007)

OK ya I am not old enough to ahve kids or ready for that fact. I am 17. I was talking to my bf who is in the forces about what hed prefer a girl or a boy when he has kids. He said a girl just so he can be scary army dad. I totaly loved this thread. Ok now after reading this I wont be ready to have kids for a very logn time parenting is way hard lmao


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Mar 2007)

naturalysam said:
			
		

> OK ya I am not old enough to ahve kids or ready for that fact. I am 17. I was talking to my bf who is in the forces about what hed prefer a girl or a boy when he has kids. He said a girl just so he can be scary army dad. I totaly loved this thread. Ok now after reading this I wont be ready to have kids for a very logn time parenting is way hard lmao



Were you planning to read to your children some day?


----------



## Shamrock (14 Mar 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Were you planning to read to your children some day?



They can learn together.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Mar 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> They can learn together.









  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :rofl:


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

Check her lasts posts, it's a :deadhorse: ,
she improves and said 



> thanks I will now make a conscious effort and spell check... thank you again



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58271/post-542197.html#msg542197


----------



## Hawk (14 Mar 2007)

Spelling and grammar-two of the things that drive me crazy! Spelling can be improved with spellcheck, but modern grammar is something else again. During a period or complete insanity I supervised a call floor-mostly 16 to 20-somethings. On a daily basis:

"Do you got a pen you can borrow me?"

The instinct was to strike first and ask questions later. No--no--can't beat the CSR's  >  

So I'd answer "No, but I HAVE a pen I can LEND you". Some, but not many got the message.

At times i type befor iI think, and type lettersi in the wrong order-and my a key sticks, but that's what spellchekc is for!!!(tee hee)


Hawk


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Mar 2007)

All spelling errors and grammer errors, highlight themselves just after you hit the "post" button and you get to look at them as the server uploads the new post.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Mar 2007)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Spelling and grammar-two of the things that drive me crazy! Spelling can be improved with spellcheck, but modern grammar is something else again. ...



MS Word has an acceptable (for every day use) grammar checker.  Turn it on - your spelling errors are underlined in red, and your grammatical errors in green.  It's worth doing for important documents - not necessarily for posting to forums, or emails (unless said email _IS_ an important document).

I didn't know that grammatical errors are hi-lighted here on Army.ca - I've never noticed it (and I have made some EXTREME grammatical gaffes in some of my posts).


Roy


----------



## onecat (14 Mar 2007)

Don't be sexist and set unequal standards for girls and boys.  Get her to play sports, and be on boy's teams so she knows what boys are about. And realize that yes your daugther is going to date and going to have sex, you can't stop either of them. And that she will most be ready for both long before you are. So be open and honest about it, let her know she can come to you for advise and that you won't go crazy when you find out your little girl isn't that little anymore and had sex.  Tell her sex without a condom is never safe and it doesn't feel better without one.  Be on speaking terms with all her boyfriends even the one's you hate, and get to know them.


----------



## naturalysam (15 Mar 2007)

ya obviously nothing Ive ever bothered writting


----------



## naturalysam (15 Mar 2007)

first of all English isn't my first language and second of all I just suck at writting.


----------

